# red circles under name



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what do they mean?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats exactly what i thought lol, does anyone elses themes keep changing on there own, at the moment the colours around the blog and classifield boxes are red for me? it was grey earlier and blue yesterday lol


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Apparently it's part of the new software and is to do with number of posts ( I pm'd Aaron earlier about it ) .....

Pat


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, it is a feature of the software. It is called Member Ranks. Basically, you get more dots if you have more posts.

As far as the theme changing, it might have changed some on you yesterday when I was testing. It should be Grey and Red now.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah ah! I thought they were warnings lol


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i thought you were guessing how many rings we had on our cookers/stoves mate


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> i thought you were guessing how many rings we had on our cookers/stoves mate










My stove has more than your stove


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah I like it, its kinda groovy, plus mine looks like a Japanese flag at the mo... it makes me wanna stop posting so I can keep it


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> i thought you were guessing how many rings we had on our cookers/stoves mate










My stove has more than your stove








[/quote]
lol you saying you got a bigger ring john????


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> i thought you were guessing how many rings we had on our cookers/stoves mate










My stove has more than your stove








[/quote]
lol you saying you got a bigger ring john????








[/quote]
tut i meant amount of................


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> i thought you were guessing how many rings we had on our cookers/stoves mate










My stove has more than your stove








[/quote]
lol you saying you got a bigger ring john????








[/quote]
tut i meant amount of................
[/quote]
Facto my BOB consists of a penny stove(single ring) if it can cook eggs,wild garlic and a few grubs then I'm happy..oh! not forgetting the tallow and flour...bliss









[edit] Tip please don't eat slugs they are awful ,taste wise


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Your only kidding about the grubs right


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Your only kidding about the grubs right


NO! they consist of high protein which helps the body draw back those bands


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

anyway penny stoves are cool


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Bear Grylls is that you lol! I'm sure there very tasty I'll just stick to the game I think


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

PEACE to all


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i was worried lol


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Man you need a hug







. I know what I would've done with the lead cane. I would've stuck it up his







lol!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Man you need a hug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! I need a BUG LMAO


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Lmao! it was actually that bad I'm


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Lmao! it was actually that bad I'm


Sorry my friend I meant no harm


----------

